# LCD vertical red and black streaks



## capnbishop (Aug 18, 2012)

I have an LCD monitor which is showing vertical red and black streaks down the right hand side. These aren't solid vertical lines, but inconsistent streaks.

I inherited the monitor in this condition (They claim that they did nothing to cause this...). It's a decent monitor, aside from the damage, so I'd like to repair it.

It appears as though the black pixels are just dead, and the red pixels basically have dead green and blue components (for instance, I can move my mouse under the busted areas and see it in the red areas).

This issue is most visible with a white background. The busted pixels can still be seen with a black background as well, but it's not as obvious.

Attached are two pictures displaying the problem. One has a white background. The other is with a black background, taken at a sharp angle. With the black background, it's barely visible when looking straight on, but is clearly visible at an angle.

I haven't been able to find any similar cases to this though Google. My searches usually come up with singular "vertical line" issues, which isn't quite the same. Any idea what this problem might be, and if it's worth repairing?


----------



## WereBo (Apr 5, 2008)

Hi capnbishop and welcome to TSF :wave:

Looking at pic #1, have you checked the are for any bodies? :grin:

Seriously though, if the cursor and software still appear through the 'stain', I'd strongly suspect the LCD-screen itself needs replacing. Depending on the monitor make/model, you might well obtain one from the manufacturers.


----------



## capnbishop (Aug 18, 2012)

Heh, no kidding. Unfortunately, searching for "bleeding pixels" brings up unrelated results.

I was afraid that the problem would simply be that the LCD is just plain busted. At that rate, I probably won't bother since it's just an annoyance. I was hoping that there might be some clever way to repair it.


----------



## WereBo (Apr 5, 2008)

I've never needed to replace a monitor-screen so I can't say for definite, but according to folks here and elsewhere, the hardest part tends to be how to get the monitor open.... :grin:

Then again, depending on the cost of the replacement-screen, it might not be economically viable, compared to the cost of a new monitor nowadays.


----------

